# Trojaner-Programm



## Heiko2609 (24 September 2006)

Ich möchte meinen Rechner im Moment wieder richtig durchchecken.
Ich habe bereits mit Norton Antivirus und Spybot geprüft.

möchte zusätzlich noch mit einem speziellen programm zum Aufspüren von Trojanern und Keyloggern prüfen.

Was ist da im Moment als Freeware zu empfehlen?


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2006)

*AW: Trojaner-Programm*

Versuchs mal damit:





Devilfrank schrieb:


> *Virus-Scan*
> Ist ein lokaler Scanner auf dem Rechner, diesen aktualisieren (Signatur-Update beim Hersteller) und den Rechner komplett scannen lassen.
> Ist kein Virenscanner auf dem Rechner, dann einen Online-Virencheck durchführen.
> Symantec / eTrust / McAfee / BitDefender / Panda  / PC-Pitstop / NEU: Free Antivirus Toolkit Utility
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (24 September 2006)

*AW: Trojaner-Programm*

Schau mal da: http://www.rokop-security.de/index.php?showforum=2


----------



## Heiko2609 (27 September 2006)

*AW: Trojaner-Programm*

Ich habe Spyware-Doctor heruntergeladen, ohne mich aber jetzt registrtiert zu haben.
Spyware-Doctor will Backdoor.SmallJG und Keylog-Sters gefunden haben.
Wie kann ich diese Programme kostenlos entfernen.


----------

